
Recommend? a community around web3.0/blockchain/decentralization to join - W09h
Hi folks,<p>Can anyone recommend a good community of devs to join around blockchain&#x2F;web3.0&#x2F;decentralization? 
IE people willing to have deep debates about philosophies and shared interests.<p>IE I envision an IRC channel or Slack group where people are discussing the good crazy stuff.
======
evbots
I created an blockchain education site:
[https://coursefriend.com/](https://coursefriend.com/)

I'm also working on a more general discussion / Q&A site for
blockchain/decentralization topics that will launch soon. I am trying to
scratch my own itch of wanting more interesting and informed online
discussion/news on dApps and decentralized protocols. This stuff can be hard
to grok so finding a good community is important.

------
marknadal
Our goal has been to be super friendly and welcoming:
[https://gitter.im/amark/gun](https://gitter.im/amark/gun)

We just passed 7K+ devs in the community, not all are on the channel, but
everybody helps each other out. :)

------
rayalez
I've made a subreddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DecentralizedWeb/](https://www.reddit.com/r/DecentralizedWeb/)

It didn't take off yet, but you're welcome to join)

~~~
evbots
Awesome, I also made a sub because I didn't see anything out there focused on
more technical dev type stuff
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BlockchainDevs/](https://www.reddit.com/r/BlockchainDevs/)

------
earenndil
Here's one for (decentralised) meshnets:
[https://reddit.com/r/darknetmarkets](https://reddit.com/r/darknetmarkets).

~~~
laretluval
As I recall, most darknet markets are just Tor hidden services, nothing
decentralized about them.

~~~
earenndil
Errrr, wrong link. It's reddit.com/r/darknetplan.

------
kjullien
steemit has alot of posts related to the blockchain and decentralization being
a platform based on those principles. they call themselves a social media but
its more akin to a medium type site where you can get paid for writing stuff.

[https://steemit.com/](https://steemit.com/)

------
zodiac
I like ethresear.ch for technical discussions about scaling etc on ethereum

------
williamstein
What is "web3.0"?

~~~
W09h
Long story short, My understanding is that it is the idea that web apps would
no longer charge for their services directly, but would generate revenue for
their decentralized society of which they own a percentage of. Like a farmers
co-op. The implications of this have created many new tools and libraries. But
hey, take my words with a grain of salt, I am the guy lookin for others to
chat with about the subject cause I’ve been in my cave for the past few years,
I don’t really know what it means to other folks yet.

~~~
RRRA
For more than a decade Tim Berners-Lee used Web 3.0 to mean the semantic Web,
structured around linked open data, RDF, etc.

------
coolspot
This subreddit may interest you - /r/ethdev .

------
Kinnard
Cryptoforest

~~~
thatcat
What is this?

------
labster
I feel like your community could maybe have even more buzzwords, like cloud,
Rust, or startup.

~~~
W09h
On a serious note, I suspect you think decentralization is a fad, and I’d be
curious why you think that?

~~~
labster
Decentralization comes and goes. Gnutella clients used to be the rage, and now
YouTube and Netflix are kings. The cloud is the new mainframe. We will shift
into distributed software then back to consolidated platforms, and the
pendulum will keep moving.

